

Top Ten Reasons To Avoid Venture Capital - KeshRivya
http://www.antiventurecapital.com/venturecapital.html
venture capital's downside.
======
webwright
This paints all VCs as moronic and unethical-- that just isn't the case all
the time...

The list of consumer startups who have taken zero VC dollars is pretty damn
short...

------
epi0Bauqu
Who makes a top ten list and then doesn't number the items? I guess these
people...

